# Solved: WMP 11 DVD playback?



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Right. I had Media Player 10. Perfectly happy with it. Even watched DVDs with it, 'cause I found a good codec - somewhere. But then I went and did something stupid and updated.
WMP11 SUCKS!
Okay. All right. Fine, I can play music. No biggie. But this morning, I pop in my copy of "The Punisher" only to find that it can't decode it. So I download XP Codec pack 2.0.6
Now, I get an error message as follows:

Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because there is a problem with digital copy protection between your DVD drive, decoder, and video card. Try installing an updated driver for your video card.

If it's any help, I have SP2.
My video card drivers are up to date. So, now what?


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Roll back to WMP 10 by uninstalling v11 in Add/remove Programs.
Microsoft has "beefed up" the Digital Rights Management/Copy Protection features in v11.

Alternatively, removing that codec pack and installing a newer one may do the trick, but you may have to install a "paid for" decoder plug-in 
from the links here: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/plugins.aspx#DVDDecoder


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Won't play DVDs with Radlight 4.0, either, if that means something. Trying the rollback right now.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

GAH! Okay, got video working, but now I can't play music!
It just gives me a "Send error report?" message. I'll post details in a bit.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

AppName: wmplayer.exe AppVer: 10.0.0.3646 ModName: mmswitch.ax
ModVer: 0.9.4.0 Offset: 00004e86


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Still no luck playing audio. Even installed new codecs. Any ideas? Anyone?
Bueller?


----------



## techy689 (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, is WMP 10 and 11 both not working?

Did you try installing DivX codecs... that's has worked for me with similiar issues in the past.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Both are nonfunctional - WMP 10 crashes as described earlier.
And yes I have.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

before you updated to wmp11 it should have created a system restore point, try restoring to that place in time...if it doesn't fix the problem u can undo and restore back to where your at now.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

t bone said:


> before you updated to wmp11 it *should have *created a system restore point, try restoring to that place in time...if it doesn't fix the problem u can undo and restore back to where your at now.


I've got jack. Thanks for the suggestion, though. Didn't think to check that...


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

Some people (all ??) are having problems with Widows Media 11 and mono sound. Please let us know if you can hear mono sound with Windows Media 11. Can you hear the videos on CNN? Discussion here:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/541727-no-mono-sound-windows-media.html


----------



## desertwind (Oct 24, 2004)

This thread is marked SOLVED but just as an FYI in case it helps anyone, Storm v2.06 didn't work for me either, but there's a much newer one, v7.02.01, that seems to work fine (did for me anyway):

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Storm_Codec.htm

Make sure you uninstall all other codecs you may have tried. Run the codec installer, then reboot. Using the MS deccheck.exe utility verifies that v7.02.01 is compatible with wmp10/11.

I only tried it for commercial DVD playback (Nemo, Big Fish), so I can't vouch for other formats/operations, so be advised.

FWIW!

Tawni


----------

